

Open Source Shooter Nexuiz 2.5 Released - dawson
http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/
Nexuiz is a free open-source first person shooter that runs on Windows, Linux and OSX.
======
dawson
I'm on OS X and downloading it now, looks awesome. Can't believe I hadn't
heard about it before considering the first version was released May 31st
2005.

~~~
abossy
I can't believe I hadn't heard about it, either. Just tried it on OS X, and
it's fantastic.

Have any other games been developed on top of this engine?

~~~
ensignavenger
Yeah- Quake :) (Its actually based on an improved version of the Quake
engine.)

------
mkuhn
Just downloaded it and played it for a short while. Looks really great and I
also feel, that the sound improved a lot.

Definitively worth the download for the casual shooter-dose once in a while...

------
Bjoern
If you watch their video on the linked page you see clear similarities to
Quake III Arena. Neat!

~~~
kiba
Um. Nexuiz is based on quake.

------
asdlfj2sd
This may be the best game EVER, but games on HN? What's next?

~~~
JabavuAdams
Yeah, I mean games are so technically uninteresting. They also involve no
programming skill, compared to serving web pages.

